# First listing on Etsy



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

I have been meaning to list on etsy.com for a while … well it is official… I have an Etsy Store Front..
http://www.etsy.com/shop/LazyLarryWoodWorks
If you have time, check it out and let me know what you think… only one item so far…. need to put up a few more…


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

good luck mate,,,,,,,


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Looks good to me Larry. Good luck with it. Just in time for Christmas ;-))


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

Good on yer mate, hope you do well.


----------



## littlecope (Oct 23, 2008)

Looks good from here too Larry!!
You'll have to spend some time away from your shed though, and post some product up there!!
Good Luck with this latest venture my Friend…


----------



## mtenterprises (Jan 10, 2011)

Hey Larry I just added you to my favorites on Etsy. Guess I'm going to have to get busy listing items again. See ya there too.
MIKE


----------



## spanky46 (Feb 12, 2009)

Great Mate! Much luck upon you sir!


----------



## nailbanger2 (Oct 17, 2009)

Hope all goes well, M8. It's a nice board, but I've seen your others! At least one open weave for the masses, please.


----------



## Porchfish (Jun 20, 2011)

Way to go mate ! hope you do well ! I am putting info on your site on my face book wall to let a few more folks see your work ! I've always wanted to do the same ! Maybe in a year or two !

your north florida friend Don S. porchfish studio


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Good luck, Larry. Let us know how sales go. I've thought about putting some boxes up for sale there.


----------



## JonathanG (Jan 18, 2010)

Keep us posted on how it goes please. I'm assuming you'll be posting some weaves soon? Those should garner some extra attention.

A suggestion would be to list the board size in inches as well for anybody in the U.S. that might see your work and be interested enough to pay for the international shipping. I know it's an easy enough conversion, but if you list inches alongside the metric measurements, it makes it easier on the customer, which is a good thing.

Good luck!


----------



## DarrylJN (May 20, 2011)

Good luck! I have an Etsy shop as well and so far I haven't been able to sell anything but I'm gonna keep trying!

http://www.etsy.com/shop/WOODschafer

-Darryl


----------



## amagineer (Apr 16, 2011)

Larry: Site looks good. I agree with Jonathan about the size in both inch and metric. Some people in the states can't visualize the metric size. Good luck.
Don


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Very GOOD, Larry!

Hope it gives you additional sales…!


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

Larry…super good luck…

Just currious--what are the advantages/disadvantages--or at least differences from a craftsman perspective.

Matt


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

It looks good Larry!

I hope you do well.


----------



## EnchantedAcresDesign (Mar 25, 2011)

looks good, best of luck on your Etsy shop


----------



## mattg (May 6, 2008)

SWEET!!!!


----------



## wchips (Dec 11, 2009)

good luck Larry Keep us posted on how it goes


----------



## mmh (Mar 17, 2008)

They're beautiful! The unique Austrailian woods are quite striking.


----------



## Cornductor (Feb 5, 2011)

Good Luck Larry!! I hope Etsy is good to you as it has been to many other woodworkers.


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

I'd be interested to know how you get on with this, Larry. Kep us posted.


----------



## closetguy (Sep 29, 2007)

Beautiful board Larry. I have one suggestion. If you are willing to ship to other countries, I would figure out a shipping price and list it under "shipping" so a potential customer knows what the total cost will be. For example, determine shipping to the farthermost US state, or region from you, then if it's closer and cheaper, refund the difference in PayPal. All of my stated shipping charges are based on Georgia to California. If I ship to Georgia, Tennessee, Alabama, etc., I refund the difference because it will be much less. You can do this for any country.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

Looks good, Larry.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Looks good mate.


----------



## Woodendeavor (Apr 7, 2011)

Good luck, If you get the chance look into their sellers handbook. Allot of great ideas on marketing yourself on ETSY


----------

